# OoBling, Hot Fix Era or WinPC?



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Does one far outweigh the others?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

there are a lot of threads on the great software debate.

Price an functions will clearly be your best indicator. Download the free trials and see what you like and what is worth the $$ to you.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not a fan of hot fix era.... oobling and winpc are good products. Let your budget be the guide. I think oobling is about double the cost of winpc. I didn't see double the value of oobling but that is just my opinion. There are many satisfied users of both


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have win PC and think it's fairly worthless...it's ok. I would love something much better!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I have Hotfix ERA and like it -- you do have to learn how to work with it -- but then what software doesn't require that since there is no perfect software. Another product you should try if you have Corel Draw is the EasyStone macro -- that's the product I use the most.


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have Illustrator so that's out. I sure wish I could try that though, I've heard a lot about it!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah but you can pick up a copy of Corel Draw X5 for around $50 now. So even if you purchased it just to use EasyStone, it would be worth it.


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh goodness, I had no idea! Thank you so much for that info!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

check ebay for Corel Draw


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

That's exactly what I did. Purchased CorelDraw on Ebay for about $50, then added Easystone. I was concerned about learning a new graphics program since I was an Illustrator user, not to mention the investment I made in AI software. However, I found the transition to CorelDraw very easy. The person who created Easystone also created (and keeps creating) many video tutorials which helped me out alot! The videos not only help with learning the rhinestone software, but they are full of CorelDraw tips as well. Since I'm a visual learner, the benefit of the videos is what won my over when choosing between Easystone and other software. Oh and the videos are available on youtube, you can check them out even before you purchase.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have both WinPC Pro and Oobling.. I mainly use WinPC for designing rhinestone... and that is because there are a lot of tutorials and videos for it and it does pretty much everything I need. I use my Oobling for doing all of my vinyl work and cutting.. I also use Corel Draw for designing... Each program has their own qualities..


----------

